

Which Vim colorscheme do you use? - jshawl

I&#x27;m currently using mustang: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hcalves.deviantart.com&#x2F;art&#x2F;Mustang-Vim-Colorscheme-98974484
======
elietoubi
I like monokai
[http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=4667`](http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=4667`)

~~~
alexgaribay
That's the same one I use.

------
matthewshalda
I use Tomorrow Night.

[https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-
theme](https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme)

------
ericcoleman
github

